

Ask HN: What do you think about Cringely's TV show on startups? - ssn

Link: http://startups.cringely.com/
======
staunch
That site needs to be ditched in favor of a simple Wordpress site. It does not
get much worse than that. I could barely figure out what the site was or how
it worked.

------
ssn
Really weird why a nation wide TV show about startups gets so little coverage
on a startup news site.

